# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Did Sue Storm Meet Reed Richards When She Was 12?" & More Famous Retcons

## CBR News

Was Sue just 12 she first met Reed? Not if modern day Marvel has their say about it, plus many more notable comic book retcons.


_Full article here._

----------

